# Recent Pics of the P&O Crew!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well 3 of the 4, Phoebe stays at her other house, I will add new pics of her soon  But in the meantime, figured I'd catch you all up on how my pack was doing.

Phoenix, must be a tough life to be a dog, lol. - 
















sleepin with my niece, Villayna - 








guarding the yard - 









The Penny Pooh, guarding the front door, lol - 








You called me mom-lady, here I comez - 









My handsoem Dirty White Boy, Orion is always lookin for squirrels, lol - 

























alright so that's all for now, enjoy!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are looking great! Its so great to see some updates! They are looking fabulous


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Now if my memory serves me right Phoebe is the little red dog the wp dog right? Woo hoo look at penny with her new slim figure! Work them curves girl LOL .. And Orion has super model legs  All the dogs look fantastic!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Holly, I love my mutts 

Sadie - I have done weight pull competitively with Phoenix but that is it, Phoebe is the fire red girl, my confirmation and future weight pulls tar, well maybe on both, she does good in the ring but she is not a fan of weight pull, lol. Penny lost a total of 37;bs and is now at 59 to 60lbs. She is finally slimming up nicely in the chest.  Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I remember when you first joined you posted a pic of phoebe she was really red and just as tiny as can be she was probably about 35lbs ... Real pretty girl I though I remembered in the pic she had a WP harness on. Either way I am glad to see the dogs all doing so well. And great job with Penny.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Awww! They look great. Phoebe is my favorite, but I love the rest of your crew too. Penny looks awesome! You did a great job with her. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes Sadie, Phoebe was in a weight pull harness, she really is not a fan though, even though she is mine and I see her all the time she does not live with me but soon will. And yes you are correct.  She still only weighs about 37lbs, just filled out a bit, she is a great girl, love her so.

Brook - thank you, I promise to post pics of Phoebe soon. They moved so I gotta travel a bit to see her but have to go this weekend anyway for de-worming and booster shot.  And thank you, penny and I worked ahrd at her weight loss. L


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tye, all the pups look exceptional, whatever you're doing is working Penny is my fav (don't tell the others cause I love them all, just a hair below the Penster)


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

They are all looking great! Gotta love Penny, she's looking awesome!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Woohooo! They all look great! Penny Pooh looks good, Orion, and Phoenix!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good to see you posting again.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all, again is nice to be back and Christian, Penny says she will roll over for belly love anyday from you


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

They all look awesome!!


Love seeing pics of your babies


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Brandi, they are so rotten


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Tye! Wooooooo! Its been far to long since you've given us updates!!   Penny is looking amaaaaazing. That's so great how much weight she's lost. Welcome back dude!  Post more often homie!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Adiran, have had a lot going on in my life, needed some time and Penny says thank you for the compliments  Penny and I have been working hard at it, is nice that it is noticed. Hugs


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hot ladies must have hot dogs!  Great pics girl!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thanks Lauren, and hot dogs need hot owners, lol.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Well good to have ya back!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are looking awesome!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

They are lookin' so good Tye.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aimee - thankyou so much

Marky - I try, thanks bro


----------

